# Mercury Outboard Model Identification/ Specification Question



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out the spec's on our Mercury Outboard. The guy we bought it from said it was a 2002. I think it's a 2000 based on the markings on the motor (says OCT 1999) and the serial number. I haven't found a direct conversion of the SN though. He also said it was fuel injected, which I'm not thinking it is as I'm pretty sure there are carbs between the airbox and the cylinders. It could certainly be oil injected (which I know it is.) Also I'm guessing the motor cover would have advertised that. Does anyone know if 2000 Mercury 50's were fuel injected or only oil injected? 

Just trying to get this sorted out so we're putting the right things into the motor and treating her right.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

If it's 2stroke as you say it is and only 50hp it's not fuel injected . in 2 stroke mercury it has to be 75 hp or bigger opti max to have injection . hope that cleans that up steve k8vol.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Could you post the entire Model # and S/N. If so, I'll see what I can find out.

John


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

It's definitely a 2-stroke.

Model #1050412WD
SN 0T063736

Thanks guys.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm trying to figure out the spec's on our Mercury Outboard. The guy we bought it from said it was a 2002. I think it's a 2000 based on the markings on the motor (says OCT 1999) and the serial number. I haven't found a direct conversion of the SN though. He also said it was fuel injected, which I'm not thinking it is as I'm pretty sure there are carbs between the airbox and the cylinders. It could certainly be oil injected (which I know it is.) Also I'm guessing the motor cover would have advertised that. Does anyone know if 2000 Mercury 50's were fuel injected or only oil injected?
> 
> Just trying to get this sorted out so we're putting the right things into the motor and treating her right.


 
ProductENG: 0T063736 1050412WD MERCURY 50 ELPTO 




GRAND RAPIDS MI, 49546 *Warranty Period:*06/03/2000 - 06/03/2001*Product Protection Period:*NONE *Manufacture Date:*10/08/1999

DateTypeDealer InformationMisc. Information09/25/2000 WA HS FAIL FAIL: SWITCH BOX/DSNT FUNCT06/03/2000 EXP : 06/03/200110/11/1999 INVOICED ORD : 4777196-010

Is this enough info for you? 
I deleted the original owners name but he was from Grand Rapids but he bought a 1999 engine in june of 2000.
I included the product history as well as the warrenty claims that have been filed as well.

Yes carbed & oil injected

regards Jeff


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. If I have anything else I need, I'll be in contact. What was the warranty work? Is that pretty common stuff?

I think we might want to look at freshening up the impeller. It seems to have a relatively weak stream. Certainly not like our old yamaha was. Even at WOT it doesn't seem to be squirting hard.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

It looks like it had a switch box replaced. Yea happens at times I guess.

W/P is always a good bet.
Let me know I can mail you one.

regards Jeff


----------

